# A PFS mod and a tricked out PFS Deluxe



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I've been asked by a lot of different people to make the little PFS slingshots like Dgui uses and demonstrates... normally I don't sell other people's designs, even those I have explicit permission to do so with... like the PFS for example, and that's what I tell people.
One of the reasons I don't like to sell the PFS specifically is I'm not sure of what the liability is on a product that I know in advance you have a good chance of hurting yourself is... I mean I've shot the original PFS some and got hit's on the forks and my hand no matter how I point the forks or twist the pouch... I know I have a little larger than average hands and my muscular developement in my hands is a little more pronounced than most... so I made a larger sized PFS to continue experimentation in this style... but still I'd get the occasional smack on my hand.
That inspired me to look into a slight redesign of the PFS so that it won't kill my hand or get fork hits, unless I'm being extrordinarily careless... which would then put it in the realm of user's fault and not that of the design of the device.

The product of a fair amount of testing, tweeking and multiple prototypings is the PFS Deluxe. The Deluxe is totally capable of shooting just fine as a flat profile shooter like the original PFS, but has more room between the forks and more length to get it away from the hand when pointing at the target. 
I've used this one a fair amount and due to the added length and fork width, I haven't gotten even one fork hit or hand strike... plus I can shoot it forks up or to the side, with or without a pouch twist. It's jus the perfect size!

Below is a picture of the PFS that's a 5" long mod (PFS original is 4") and of the PFS Deluxe with an added camo Dymondwood grip. With this Deluxe model I'm finally able to do most of the things Dgui does with the original model... without getting the occasional hand bashing.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no I need one of these too now









Nice job Bill the deluxe looks mighty fine I love it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice bill


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I like it, nice work Bill.
Philly


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It's very interesting. I wonder though, with all those changes, is it a PFS no longer?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> It's very interesting. I wonder though, with all those changes, is it a PFS no longer?


Well the shape is still there,so maybe yes


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> It's very interesting. I wonder though, with all those changes, is it a PFS no longer?


A paintbrush without bristles?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill, you have done a very slick job on this one ... I like it a lot. If others are interested in producing something similar, a very easy way to do so is to start with a large size paint scraper. The larger ones sometimes have a handle on the back.










Here is what it looks like from the side.









Just unscrew the handle, and the blade comes off as well, leaving the handle, which is a perfect basis of tough plastic material, ready to be shaped.










Yesterday I cut out a beefed up PFS from aluminum plate. I used the version that was posted on another thread ... I think it was the one that was used for the arrow shoot. Anyway, here it is next to the the paint scraper handle for comparison.










It would take only minimal shaping and smoothing of the scaper handle to turn it into a slick PFS very similar to the one Bill made.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice Bill!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ahh Mr. Hays. Your inginuity of cattageering special sciences astounds once again...

or in other words...

Great job youv'e done it again!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are very well designed and of course the execution is flawless as usual.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Why is it handled on the outside only?Is this to accomodate the flip?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Why is it handled on the outside only?Is this to accomodate the flip?


The added grip is not necessary.... but it does make it a lot more comfortable for me to hold at the proper angle of attack. 
By having it only on the finger side and shaped somewhat like a rounded wedge it forces a forward cant to the slingshot.... without it you just have to be more mindful off pointing the forks than without it. With the added length, and so long as the slingshot is pointed forward it's capable of using some very powerful bands.
The 1.1" gap and the 15 degree outward cant to the forks and tips also allow for the powerful bands to have no slippage and no fork hits on this narrow design as well.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there really any way you would break the forks, even if not canted forward? I realize that is not how the PFS is supposed to be used. But if it were vulnerable, why not make it thicker so as to match the handle? Perhaps I am missing something-maybe the super thin forks flip better/less sloppy on the flip? I guess to me the cool thing about the PFS is it's flat profile that enables it's go-anywhere nature.

How thick is the G10, and how thick is the handle at it's widest point?

Will you be selling these, and if so, how much?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

There's no worry about breaking the forks... the worry is not hitting the target due to a fork strike.
You can see the G10 PFS beside the Deluxe in the picture... it has had more than 20 fork hits, in fact you can see tearing on the retaining bands in the picture from a really hard strike.

Again, the thick handle is not necessary... it's on there because I like it that way as it promotes a natural forward tilt to the whole slingshot... that's all.
You can make one yourself however you like... the pattern is right there below the picture.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Bill, Any way you want to work it, it's a Sweet Ride.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It's intriguing...don't get me wrong, I like the handle....it's just that it seems to be getting away from the PFS's original design- which is fine. With that in mind I'm just wondering if it's a good idea tmake it flat on one side only and retaining the thin forks. It reminisant of a butterfly shooters I see many of the northern Euopeans using: small frame, small shooting gap, minimal contours. I like that it can be shot sideways. I may try it out.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The original PFS fits into a pocket. After shooting some targets today I couldn't find my PFS. I looked around my target stand, around my shooting area and all around my basement. I ended up finding it in the pocket of my sweat pants. It's so light that I didn't even know it was there...lol.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I can only get aluminum at the moment, in 6 and 12mm. The former seems too thin and the latter too thick. Steel can be had, but a bit heavy for the purpose. G10 and even decent wood is difficult for me to obtain which is why I was asking about if it could be bought.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The original PFS fits into a pocket. After shooting some targets today I couldn't find my PFS. I looked around my target stand, around my shooting area and all around my basement. I ended up finding it in the pocket of my sweat pants. It's so light that I didn't even know it was there...lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


What were you doing with a pickle in your sweatpants?









LGD

Bill Nice designs,, I made a PFS with a hole in it, when I first fell in love with them, Of course I was trying to find a way to stick my index finger, in a way that I was using it to point at the target (sort of a PFS ring). It worked well, but was sort of odd an uncomfortable.....Anyway I don:t know why I didnt think about using a grip like that, to obvious I guess


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The hole for the index finger to index in is good for the gripping aspect when using light weight ammo and decent pull bands... but I really put it there so that you can affix it to a walking stick... the G10 is extremely strong, so extremely strong and short bands can be put on the PFS shown... making it an extremely effective sling-bow.
Using a stick allows you to pull much heavier weight bands... in fact used altogether as a sling-bow, this thing is actually as powerful as a high end recurve bow and is capable of taking large game.

Now, I didn't want to go into all of that before because ultimately we'll get into the ethics of sling-bow big game hunting... but used under very specific conditions... this design actually is good enough to use in that way.... one of the few that actually is...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> Hey Bill, Any way you want to work it, it's a Sweet Ride.


For sure its a beaut







and I know this one will shoot arrows without taping up the bands to protect them,which for me makes it another must have PFS


----------

